# Pest Cotrol-Termites



## KevinLorak (Dec 24, 2008)

*Termite Companies*

Okay it depends where are you infected and how they say to treat the problem and help you get rid of termites. Most termite control companies don't use spray indoors but it all depends of the level of infestation that you are exposed too. An inspection from an exterminator ca solve that...

Kevin


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

If the treatment is for subterranean they will only treat the supports

There is no reason to treat the joists because subs cannot get to the wood unless they construct mud tubes

if there is no direct ground contact they can not construct the tubes to get to the joist


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a spammer - ignore them, they will be gone shortly


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Are they treating monthly for termites??Or other creepy crawlers? Tempo does a good job for me and is easy to spray but dont think it kills termites. Its the cats meow on spiders tho.


----------

